# Eclipse: RXTX Libary einbinden



## BigManu (9. Jan 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jmd. von euch sagen, wie ich in Eclipse die RXTX Libary einbinden kann, so dass ich den seriellen Port ansprechen kann und entsprechend Daten meines Gerätes auslesen kann?

Grüße und danke für eure Antworten
BigManu


----------



## Wildcard (9. Jan 2007)

Du musst in den Project-Properties die Lib hinzufügen


----------

